# Arm attachment identification



## MadCow (4 mo ago)

Have these attachments to my lift arms, I'm pretty sure they're for a belly mower. Just wondering if that's right, or if they have another use, or have been adapted by people to anything cool.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning MadCow,

That attachment has to be for a belly mower, because it provides a very short "throw". It will lift the mower just a few inches.


----------

